# Bible Software



## ProtestantBankie (Feb 22, 2014)

Technology develops and changes a great deal, so the last thread I found on this issue was from some 5 years ago - which is not important really.

I've been looking into getting "Logos" along with a New Laptop to go with. However some tell me a MAC would be better.

Then others say "Don't get logos - get accordance" - yet others say "esword is fine for your needs, don't think buying software will make you a better Christian".

Can people with actual experience run over the advantages of these bits of kit?

A little bit about me

1) I think I am a genius.
2) I like sitting about on my computer being "productive".
3) I am not a genius.
4) I have no competence in original languages but would like to pick them up.
5) I prefer older books to newer books.
6) I'd like to read on my kindle rather than my computer screen.
7) I could afford anything within reason, but will not purchase before I am in a +40mbps broadband area.


----------



## greenbaggins (Feb 22, 2014)

Alastair, it really all depends on what you want the software for. If you want to create a large electronic library that is fully integrated and broad in scope, go with Logos. If you want to concentrate your efforts on reference works and search capabilities, go with Bibleworks. Those are the real options. Anything else is second-rate.


----------



## gkterry (Feb 22, 2014)

I have used both Accordance & Logos. If you want to build a library of classic works, the only option is Logos. Many of the classic reformed works are freely available on the internet and without too much trouble can be converted into a Logos format and they essentially look and behave just like purchased modules. I am almost totally using Logos now just for that fact alone but there are other benefits too. My advice go with Logos.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 22, 2014)

ProtestantBankie said:


> I'd like to read on my kindle rather than my computer screen.



Can you export Logos works to an e-reader?


----------



## gkterry (Feb 22, 2014)

With my experience, it can be done but is only practical for shorter works. I believe that you can only export a limited amount at a time. Others may have a different experience with that.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 22, 2014)

The Logos app for iPad works as a great reader. I can easily read anything in my Logos library. I'm presently reading Muller's PRRD. I love the Logos iPad app for this purpose: I can take excellent notes right in the text and later search my notes without having to flip through the book wondering, "Now where was this quote?" 

Having a vast theological library at one's disposal is a key advantage to Logos. I can also do exegesis with it as well. 

At the same time, I am convinced that for straight-up old school original language exegesis, Bibleworks is better.

But why choose? I have both.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Feb 22, 2014)

Pardon me for saying this, but if the electric grid goes down only hard-copy books will survive (though almost all my writings are on my Mac and backup hard drives).


----------



## dcantrell2009 (Feb 22, 2014)

gkterry said:


> I have used both Accordance & Logos. If you want to build a library of classic works, the only option is Logos. Many of the classic reformed works are freely available on the internet and without too much trouble can be converted into a Logos format and they essentially look and behave just like purchased modules. I am almost totally using Logos now just for that fact alone but there are other benefits too. My advice go with Logos.



Greg, I have the free logos software and I've been collecting anything they put up for free for about 2 years now. I don't have the means to actually purchase Logos yet, but I've talked with them and they've kindly offered me a pretty reduced deal once I graduate. Do you need the full version to convert files into Logos? Can you give me an example of something you did that with (or point me to an FAQ about it)? I'm extremely interested -- I've been scouring the internet for free works for awhile and have a decent collection.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 22, 2014)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Pardon me for saying this, but if the electric grid goes down only hard-copy books will survive (though almost all my writings are on my Mac and backup hard drives).



Of course, everything is ephemeral. The great library at Alexandria didn't survive either.

But it seems like reasonable backups and power alternatives can keep you going for a long time. I picked up an inexpensive solar panel, put together a cheap voltage regulator, and can charge up all my laptops, cell phones, kindles, and even an LED flashlight.


----------



## Sensus Divinitas (Feb 22, 2014)

If you go with a Mac, I'd recommend Accordance. It has the best functionality on the Mac. I have the PC version of Accordance and it works fine but it's better on Mac. Really in my experience, you can't go wrong with Bibleworks, Accordance, or Logos. They're all pretty good but each has its own strengths. I hate reading on a computer screen so Logos' large library is useless for me. I use Accordance or Bibleworks for original language stuff. Or, you can get the base packages of each and just add what you need (expensive but a good option).


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Feb 22, 2014)

Vic,

What kind of solar panel do you have? I only have a few hours sun in my NYC apartment.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 22, 2014)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Vic,
> 
> What kind of solar panel do you have? I only have a few hours sun in my NYC apartment.



5 of these: GLASS SOLAR PANEL  12" SQUARE - Surplus Shed

Probably not very easy to use in a NYC apartment, though. In the steppe country of Eastern Washington we get plenty of sun.


----------



## augustacarguy (Feb 22, 2014)

I love my Logos. Mac, iPhone, and iPad. Use it everyday, but have to say, I can get distracted on the iPhone fairly easily. ADD :-(.


----------



## Edward (Feb 22, 2014)

VictorBravo said:


> 5 of these: GLASS SOLAR PANEL  12" SQUARE - Surplus Shed



So one panel ought to be able to charge a cellphone or a tablet?


----------



## Logan (Feb 24, 2014)

I used e-sword for many years and really enjoyed it. I have the WCF, many commentaries (including Calvin's I believe), free plugins, etc. So I would have recommended that but apparently Logos is the standard. Can someone who has used both e-sword and Logos tell me why it is "second rate" as Rev Keister says?


----------



## jogri17 (Mar 8, 2014)

VictorBravo said:


> Can you export Logos works to an e-reader?


 Yes. There is a way to ''print as a pdf'' and you can put onto your kindle or nook. You can use the Android, Fire OS, and iOS application to read them, and there is in Logos 5 an export to kindle feature.


----------

